# Beer Brewing Thread



## greenearth5 (Mar 7, 2009)

It would be really kick ass to get a beer brewing category!


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 14, 2009)

umm... you aware this is a website geared towards the cultivation of cannabis right?


----------



## regal8r (Mar 14, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> umm... you aware this is a website geared towards the cultivation of cannabis right?


yes, but theres also a section of the forum for hallucinogens also so..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey, I did find a recipe for marijuana wine once...apparently the fermentation does something, makes it super strong.
Found it here:http://www.homegrownbud.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167
*Marijuana Wine*

Almost any fruit or plant material can be used as a base for wine making, and the marijuana plant is no exception. Marijuana wine is alcoholic, as all wines are. The basic fermentation process converts the natural and added sugars to alcohol. Marijuana wine contains about 13% alcohol when the following process is followed.

The big bonus that puts marijuana wine in a class by itself is tetrahydrocannabinol. THC, the active ingredient that gets you stoned, is soluble in alcohol. Therefore, as the wine ferments, alcohol is formed which dissolves the active THC from the marijuana. That THC then becomes part of the wine. The amount of THC in your wine depends on the amount and quality of the marijuana used in the wine-making process.

Ingredients:

1. A minimum of four ounces of stems are needed. One-half to one pound is preferred. As much leaf material as you like can be used ...it makes the wine even better, but stems alone, which are usually thrown out, will make an excellent wine. DO NOT use seeds in the wine as they are very oily, contain no THC and cause a bad flavor.

2. Two fresh oranges and one lemon

3. 2½ to 3 lbs of white or turbinado sugar or 3 lbs of refined or natural sugar can be used. A mixture of honey and sugar can also be used just so it totals 3 lbs. This amount of sugars produces a wine that is just barely dry with a nice mellow flavor. If a sweeter wine is preferred, ½ lb more sugar is used; for a drier wine, ½ lb less sugar.

4. One cake of fresh active yeast (not the dry yeast)

Equipment:

1. 2 -one gallon jugs with caps

2. Several smaller bottles (Grolsh bottles work killer)

3. A 3 ft length of plastic tubing

4. Some old nylon stockings or pieces of muslin

Preparation:

1. Stuff the stems and leaves into the gallon jug. The more, the better!

2. Squeeze the juice from the oranges and lemon, strain and pour into the jug stuffed with stems. Canned or frozen juices should not be used as they contain preservatives and the wine will not ferment properly.

3. Heat 2 or 3 quarts of water to near boiling (do not use an aluminum pan). Completely dissolve the sugar or honey into the hot water

4. Pour the hot water with the sugars completely dissolved into the jug of stems. Cap the jug, shake well, loosen the cap, and set the jug aside to cool to room temperature.

5. Then, in a small amount of luke-warm water (not hot) dissolve one entire cake of yeast. It may take considerable stirring, but the yeast must be completely dissolved. Use more water if necessary.

CAUTION: Before proceeding with the next step, make sure the jug has cooled completely!

6. Pour the yeast solution into the jug, cap, shake well, and immediately remove the cap. Fill the jug to within 2 to 3 inches from the top with cool water. Be sure to leave several inches of space at the top of the jug or it will overflow when fermentation begins. Place the cap loosely on the jug.

7. Place the jug on several thicknesses of newspapers and put it in a dark place. The back of a closet is ideal. The contents of the jug will begin fermenting vigorously within a few hours. Often some of the liquid will bubble out of the jug, especially when the jug is filled too full. Just wipe it up and change the newspapers. DO NOT ADD MORE WATER!

This superactive fermentation lasts for several days. During this time it is helpful to open the jug and push the marijuana down with a clean stick or wooden spoon. Be sure to replace the cap loosely.

8. Allow fermentation to continue for 2 weeks. During this time bubbles will be rising continuously through the stems. Add small amounts of cool water during this 2 week interval to gradually fill the jug. At the same time, push the marijuana down as before. Always replace the cap loosely.

9. The total fermentation time varies, but the average time is 4 weeks. The active fermentation of the first few weeks will gradually get slower and slower until it stops. To check for completion of fermentation tip the jug slightly back and forth. If no bubbles rise up through the stems, the fermentation is complete. DO NOT SHAKE THE JUG AT THIS TIME.

Bottling and Aging:

When the fermentation is complete, carefully move the jug as not to disturb the sediment on the bottom. A sink counter is a good place to work. Insert the plastic tubing down the inside of the jug to about 1 inch from the bottom. Siphon (start by sucking on the tube) the contents into another clean glass jug. At this time it's best to allow the wine to pass through several layers of clean nylon stocking or muslin before allowing it to enter the second jug. This will remove particles that may come through while siphoning. The wine will look murky at this time.

Discard the fermenting jug with it's stems. It's best to cap it, put it in a paper bag and throw the whole thing out. Take the new jug of wine, cap it loosely and put it back in the dark place. Gradually the wine will become clear and a layer of sediment will form on the bottom. DO NOT DISTURB THE JUG AT THIS TIME.

Allow it to settle and clarify in this fashion for one month then, being very careful not to disturb the sediment on the bottom, carry the jug back to the sink counter.

Rinse several fifth (or Grolsch) bottles in boiling water. Carefully siphon the wine from the jug through several layers of nylon or muslin, as before being careful not to disturb the sediment on the bottom. When the bottles are filled, cork or cap them tightly. Seal the cap or cork with electrical tape or melted wax.

The wine is now ready to drink (if you're too eager), but it's going to taste nasty. It's best to put the bottles back in their dark place. The longer they are aged in this manner, the clearer, smoother and more mellow this wine will become (I highly recommend aging at least 6 months). Note: the wine will never be as crystal clear as a commercial wine, as this is a natural wine with no chemicals added.

Affects on the Body:

Marijuana wine is considerably more alcoholic than commercial wine. Drink too much and you'll get quite drunk. The effects of the THC come on in the same manner as when you eat marijuana. You won't feel the effects for 30 minutes to 1 hour and it will gradually grow stronger.


----------



## regal8r (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey, I did find a recipe for marijuana wine once...apparently the fermentation does something, makes it super strong.
> Found it here:http://www.homegrownbud.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167
> *Marijuana Wine*
> 
> ...


that sounds quite delicious...


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't know... personally I think there is enough crap on the forums... including the hallucinogen forum (which I personally feel serves no true purpose to the community)

But on the other hand

*Hallucinatory Substances* (8 Viewing) 
*Everything but marijuana*, discuss LSD, mushrooms etc.


so maybe that section will work for you?


----------



## wackymack (Mar 14, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> umm... you aware this is a website geared towards the cultivation of cannabis right?


 
umm are you aware of the fact that hops can be substatuted for mary j?

you get drunk and high,win freakin win baby

the beer thread would have to have rules to only brew with cannabis and not hops,that would be the difference and hell pot doesnt have to be smoked to be enjoyed

the hallucination forum should be removed,cus its not geared towards cannabis,and this is a cannabis community. there are other sites that talk that crap


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 14, 2009)

wackymack said:


> umm are you aware of the fact that hops can be substatuted for mary j?
> 
> you get drunk and high,win freakin win baby
> 
> ...


there are a number of ways to take advantage of cannabis... I am just stating my opinion... 

plus there are lots of other forums dedicated to the brewing of beer...

i just think very little of alcohol and its habitual consumers (but like I said, that's just my opinion)


----------



## wackymack (Mar 14, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> there are a number of ways to take advantage of cannabis... I am just stating my opinion...
> 
> plus there are lots of other forums dedicated to the brewing of beer...
> 
> i just think very little of alcohol and its habitual consumers (but like I said, that's just my opinion)


 
yes sir i agree but it would be neat tho. this site lets the tards talk about certain substances that are potentially fatal,yes alcohol is fatal too but in moderation it will have minimal effects. im pretty sure that brewin sites dont want cannabis to be mentioned ect.

i respect your opinion


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 14, 2009)

DRINKMOAR BOOOOOZOE!!! FUCK EYA TOHafuxcka~!~


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 14, 2009)

wackymack said:


> umm are you aware of the fact that hops can be substatuted for mary j?
> 
> you get drunk and high,win freakin win baby
> 
> ...


 
Im interested in the brewing of beer using canabis instead of hops. Tell me more or give us a link or something


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 14, 2009)

You all have a lot of good input. I like the idea of having an alcohol brewing page so long as its main ingredient is marijuana. You are right that we should keep this page geared towards marijuana but there should be no restrictions on which form or how we ingest marijuana.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2009)

alcohol kills more people than all other drugs combined. what are you people thinking? keep your booze in the cupboard. thanks.


----------

